# John Petrucci Jazz III Sig Picks



## Volteau (Jul 6, 2012)

Looked for a thread on this and saw none:

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: John Petrucci Jazz III

Enjoy!

P.S. Sorreh if it belongs in the gear section. Wasn't sure.


----------



## bandinaboy (Jul 6, 2012)

I heard about them before... are they available to the public yet? I only quickly see one sketchy store that has them.


----------



## Volteau (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, haven't been able to find them anywhere. Bummer.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd love to get my hands on some of these... Ultex Jazz III's that I can actually see when I drop them


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 7, 2012)

How thick are these actually? I'd assume fairly thick. I for some reason enjoy thin jazz IIIs unfortunately, like .63 mm, haha.


----------



## Joose (Jul 7, 2012)

I use 1.38mm Jazz IIi Max Grips; if these are anything like those, I'll definitely give them a shot!


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you even buy them from the site?


----------



## theo (Jul 7, 2012)

I was excited about these ages ago. Then they finally appeared on the site but couldnt be bought, I stopped caring and moved to black fangs.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh snap! WANT! I wonder how thick they are?


----------



## theo (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I liked the polished look of the prototype teasers they released ages ago a bit more

EDIT: Maybe it's just the picture on the website, because the features do say it has a polished bevel.


----------



## loktide (Jul 7, 2012)

beveled tip: win

well, at least if you prefer jazz IIIs when they're slightly worn


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 7, 2012)

They need to add a glow in the dark dot in the middle.

Or make them neon orange and yellow.

Or they could implant a lil neodymium magnet inside so they stick to your guitars bridge/knobs. 

Or why not all of the above, they never wear out so I would pay extra for that.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 7, 2012)

Those look a little too polished for my tastes. I prefer picks with more of a 'grainy' feel, like Eric John Jazz III's or Max Grip Jazz III's.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 7, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Those look a little too polished for my tastes. I prefer picks with more of a 'grainy' feel, like Eric John Jazz III's or Max Grip Jazz III's.



Click OP's link. The pics in this thread are not the picks, they're a prototype from over 2 years ago. The actual pick is just like you prefer. 

I'm starting to think these picks are a joke. They've been talking about them for years, they've been on the site for a full year, yet nowhere can one be bought. I was ready to try them, but the wait has made me forget about them time and again.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 7, 2012)

loktide said:


> beveled tip: win
> 
> well, at least if you prefer jazz IIIs when they're slightly worn



I absolutely love it when slightly worn picks have that 'sweet spot' ... unfortunately, it's downhill from there


----------



## Volteau (Jul 7, 2012)

Petrucci talking about the picks:


----------



## Ricreech (Jul 7, 2012)

I have one  I got extremely lucky to get the guitar pick Petrucci used on the last song ("under a glass moon" ) shaking his hand!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 7, 2012)

I want a Jazz III thumb-pick.

Seriously.

I feel as though I can only use Jazz IIIs now, nothing else feels any good to me any more, and I really want to get into thumb-pick playing so I can free up all 8 fingers to work on my tapping technique (in the vein of Steve Lynch, Ignazio di Salvo etc). I did actually buy a Dunlop thumb-pick and file down the end to be similar to a Jazz III. I got it very close, but it's still not quite the same.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 7, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I want a Jazz III thumb-pick.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I feel as though I can only use Jazz IIIs now, nothing else feels any good to me any more, and I really want to get into thumb-pick playing so I can free up all 8 fingers to work on my tapping technique (in the vein of Steve Lynch, Ignazio di Salvo etc). I did actually buy a Dunlop thumb-pick and file down the end to be similar to a Jazz III. I got it very close, but it's still not quite the same.



I saw a video on youtube before where a guy made something kind of like that. If I remember right he took a regular thumb pick, cut the pick off and glued a jazz III to it

EDIT:
here ya go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUUQ2kmsNu8


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 7, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I want a Jazz III thumb-pick.



There you go.

Delrin Bumblebee Jazz


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 7, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Click OP's link. The pics in this thread are not the picks, they're a prototype from over 2 years ago. The actual pick is just like you prefer.



Cheers. Now I'm curious haha.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd forgotten all about these, I wouldn't mind trying them.

I go through periods where I play Jazz Stubby's or JazzIII(Black, Red, Eric Johnson, black Tortex, Ultex) but always come back to the Big Stubby 2mm. I love the beveled edge and how smooth yet articulate those picks are.


----------



## mindwalker (Jul 8, 2012)

It looks a lot like Jazz III ultex 2.0mm


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 8, 2012)

I still like my Jazz III max-grips.


----------



## slowro (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been annoying Dunlops customer service for ages about these, they reply but never give me a date for sale  I dream they put some of petrucci DNA in them to give me super human powers haha


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried the Ultez JazzIII 2.0 but did not like them, regardless I'd still give the JP picks a try once they are available.
But probably I will stick with the tortex jazzIIIs, so fay my fav. pick


----------



## -Infidel- (Jul 8, 2012)

I am on back order right now. No clue when i will get them.


----------



## edsped (Jul 9, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Click OP's link. The pics in this thread are not the picks, they're a prototype from over 2 years ago. The actual pick is just like you prefer.
> 
> I'm starting to think these picks are a joke. They've been talking about them for years, they've been on the site for a full year, yet nowhere can one be bought. I was ready to try them, but the wait has made me forget about them time and again.


The production models still have the polished tip so the pick attack would be slick instead of scratchy or grainy.


----------



## theo (Jul 9, 2012)

got an email from dunlop in response to these:


"Hello Theo,



Unfortunately we do not have a release date on the John Petrucci picks yet. They're still in production.



However, you can follow our blog or our Facebook page for updates on upcoming products.



Blog: Dunlop Blog 

Facebook: Jim Dunlop Guitar Products | Facebook 



Thanks for your e-mail and best regards,"


----------



## Omar Devone Little (Jul 11, 2012)

I really can't play with anything but Jazz IIIs anymore. These look pretty cool.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 11, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I'd forgotten all about these, I wouldn't mind trying them.
> 
> I go through periods where I play Jazz Stubby's or JazzIII(Black, Red, Eric Johnson, black Tortex, Ultex) but always come back to the Big Stubby 2mm. I love the beveled edge and how smooth yet articulate those picks are.



I used to use that so frequently. That's the dark purple one, right? I love those sexy things!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 12, 2012)

These look meehh... You guys should really try Dava Jazz Grips


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 12, 2012)

2.1, Jesus.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 12, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> I used to use that so frequently. That's the dark purple one, right? I love those sexy things!


 
The dark purple is the 3mm. The 2mm is lighter. I love them both but the 2mm is a little more comfortable to me and sounds a little more snappy. I have a jazz stubby too, but prefer the Big Stubby.


----------



## theo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishan said:


> These look meehh... You guys should really try Dava Jazz Grips



I've tried heaps of the dava picks, they didn't suit me.

EDIT: So I went to the dunlop site to order some jazz 3 2.0 and apparently that isn't available either :s


----------



## CTID (Jul 12, 2012)

I still completely stand by these picks because they're fucking awesome.


----------



## slowro (Jul 13, 2012)

Why would Dunlop say they are making these picks and drag out the release date, cheapest thing you can buy for guitar and for some reason I GAS these so bad!


----------



## edsped (Jul 13, 2012)

JP himself actually posted a response to this on his forum.

Jp's jazz iii picks


----------



## TheProgWay (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool, the man takes his time with every piece of his equipment


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd like to try them! I use Jazz III XL and Tortex Sharp 1,35mm. I'd like to compare these three picks!


----------



## slowro (Jul 14, 2012)

I take back what I said. JP can do as he wishes!


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2012)

Just saw on petruccis Facebook Page that these are done. Apparently they will be available soon


----------



## JoeyW (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it bad that I think about these on a daily basis? Uggh, I can't wait for them to be released.


----------



## Erazoender (Sep 20, 2012)

Once you go v-picks, you never go back....


----------



## edsped (Sep 20, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> Once you go v-picks, you never go back....


except for gravity picks
or red bear
or blue chip
or pearse
or stoneworks
or


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 20, 2012)

Yup, I went from V-picks to Gravity.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 21, 2012)

Jim Dunlop John Petrucci Jazz III Picks, Players Pack of 6 at Gear4Music.com

A UK shop but i ordered mine 2 days ago!


----------



## theo (Sep 24, 2012)

i am keen on a red bear, they are pretty gnarly


----------



## mindwalker (Sep 25, 2012)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Jim Dunlop John Petrucci Jazz III Picks, Players Pack of 6 at Gear4Music.com



they're estimating a delivery date for the 18th of October.. that's almost in 1 month! Do you think this could slip even further ? Are the JP picks officially coming out, finally ?

I guess they'll be available everywhere by then, no need to send them over from the UK! But I really wanna try them as soon as I can!


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 25, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Yup, I went from V-picks to Gravity.



Been thinking of trying Gravity Picks. I like my v-pick but the pick attack noise is kind of odd sometimes haha.


----------



## mortbopet (Oct 1, 2012)

JP himself just stated that the picks are shipping now (via. his facebook page)
https://www.facebook.com/johnpetrucciFB

Edit: This doesnt mean that they are for sale yet. Dunlop is shipping the picks to dealers across the world, so they will probably be available within the next few weeks!


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just ordered a bag yesterday, there's a seller on eBay that has them. Should have them by Friday interested to try them out


----------



## theo (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks for the heads up, just ordered a bag too.


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got em in nice picks not as thick as the 2.0 ultex JazzIII's which is nice, they are actually a hair bigger than a normal JazzIII pick.


They play really nice as well


----------



## theo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully mine will get here early next week. I am excite


----------



## Tim7 (Oct 4, 2012)

why cant i find these!!!??


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 5, 2012)

Ricreech said:


> I have one  I got extremely lucky to get the guitar pick Petrucci used on the last song ("under a glass moon" ) shaking his hand!



WHOA. Looks better than the pictures have proved it to be!

I can see my next purchase already


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 5, 2012)

Ordered some just to try them out, although I dont think anything can beat the DAVA jazz grips. Those have been my favorite picks that I have used in years.


----------



## theo (Oct 5, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of the davas, they were interesting though, these petrucci jazz III's look super thick! Can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 5, 2012)

That is one of the prototypes i would imagine its more based off the 2.0 JazzIII, the ones released are only 1.5mm more comfortable in the fingers IMO
Shot of one of the one of mine


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 5, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Ordered some just to try them out, although I dont think anything can beat the DAVA jazz grips. Those have been my favorite picks that I have used in years.



<sidetrack>
Dava is based right in your city, are you sure there's no local bias?  I've been using the red delrin ones for a couple years now, love the grip and everything but they seem to wear a bit fast for me. I just got a set of Dava Jazz Grip nylons and gels in the mail from them to see if they wear any different for me or if it's more of a feel thing.</sidetrack>

Anyone in Canada order any of the JP JIII yet?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 5, 2012)

does anyone in the UK have one I can buy? I don't want to order 24 picks incase I do not like them.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope these will be available in European stores soon, I do want to try them.
I did try the Ultex 2.0, but I did not like those.

Right now my favorite picks are the tortex jazz III's 1.14mm


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 5, 2012)

Just ordered a bunch of packs haha


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 5, 2012)

whered you order them from? the dunlop site just loops me back to the main page


----------



## theo (Oct 6, 2012)

ebay


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2012)

I just received two of these from Dunlop, and they are pretty damn nice! i'm kinda spoiled by Max Grip Jazz III's though, so they seem slippery to my fingers, but they're just like other Ultex picks in that regard.

They are slightly larger, which is great, and they work really well, with the polished surface and all!


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to try these out, but my favorite so far has been the Eric Johnson Jazz III's


----------



## kmanick (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been using the Jazz III XLs for the last couple of years are these closer in size to those than the normal Jazz?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2012)

After reading the specs, I may give these a try. The grip sounds like it could help with my huge fingers.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 7, 2012)

how big are they?
any one got a photo next to a 351?

I like jazz 3`s but they are too small I keep dropping them?


----------



## mniel8195 (Oct 8, 2012)

im digging really thin tortex III sharps i can play rhythm lines on singles string way faster solos are a bit harder though these look cool though


----------



## ihunda (Oct 8, 2012)

Just ordered a pack from Grover Allman, Dunlop Parts items in CharliesMusicShop store on eBay!

Let see how those compare to standard jazz III.


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 8, 2012)

same here ^ 
maniacal drop me a PM and when i get them we might be able to sort something out.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 8, 2012)

That eBay listing has 134 sales already. I gotta figure ss.org put is responsible for the majority of those. I know I contributed. I'm excited to give these a whirl. Maybe they'll dethrone the XLs are my favorite pick.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone know if they're going to be sold in smaller packs? 36 pack would be great if I know that I'll dig em' but would love to get like a 6 pack first.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 8, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Anyone know if they're going to be sold in smaller packs? 36 pack would be great if I know that I'll dig em' but would love to get like a 6 pack first.



Hit me up and let me know what part of Pittsburgh you're in. I'll toss you a couple to try out when they get here later this week.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just bought a pack off Ebay. It's kind of sad that I've been looking forward to trying these since they were first rumored like a year ago.


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 8, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Anyone know if they're going to be sold in smaller packs? 36 pack would be great if I know that I'll dig em' but would love to get like a 6 pack first.



I'd like a 6 pack too. The 36 pack would last me at least 20 years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure once they hit bigger outlets, 6-packs will be available.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Oct 8, 2012)

About 4 years ago I bought a pack of the good ole' black Dunlop Jazz picks at guitar center (I was experimenting) and as I opened the package and went through them I found one with the JP logo. I freaked the fuck out. Still have the thing and it has about zero wear, those things last forever. I'll try to get a picture of it up soon. :3 Cool beans


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to try these out and see how they compare to my Drop Picks from across the pond.


----------



## Adeamus (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a NPD? So I made an order last week on ebay and look what showed up last night.












Why yes, I think I ended up being the first guy on the forum to end up with the JP signature picks. Spent an hour or two last night just rocking out on my guitars with these new picks, and guess what, I love them. I had been a Big Stubby player for years, and then had flipped over to 2MM In-Tune picks a couple years back after wanting to step down the thickness I used because of how many strings I broke. Then about six months ago I figured I'd finally try some Jazz III picks and I suddenly felt like I was making the first major break through in accuracy I had had in years.

So when I saw JP was coming out with his own signature Jazz III I figured I had to do it. I'm a die hard JP fan, and although I don't listen to Dream Theater nearly as religiously as I used to, I'm still a huge fan of his playing.

Anyway, got these in the mail last night and I have to say they are seriously stiff. Although I'm not sure on the exact gauge of the pick, its much stiffer then the Nylon Jazz III's I had been using before. Frankly I love them, you get such an aggressive attack with them, ontop of them really showing where your accuracy is lacking.






Now sorry about the blurry-cam shot of them. I took all these pictures with my cell phone that is on its dying legs. Anyway, you can see they are slightly larger then a normal dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## TGN (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking forward to trying these (if they show up in Europe).


----------



## larry (Oct 10, 2012)

ordered a pack off ebay over the weekend,
they should arrive by thursday. i am very
excite!!


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 10, 2012)

Adeamus said:


> Is there such a thing as a NPD? So I made an order last week on ebay and look what showed up last night.
> 
> Why yes, *I think I ended up being the first guy on the forum to end up with the JP signature picks*.



Actually i had mine last Thursday but who really cares they rock thats all that matters


----------



## Adeamus (Oct 10, 2012)

Rich5150 said:


> Actually i had mine last Thursday but who really cares they rock thats all that matters



Ahh, I just hadn't seen any other posts. I concede my JP-Pick-Crown to you.


----------



## meambobbo (Oct 11, 2012)

I got mine in a couple days ago. Love them. My new go-to picks.

Basically an overbuilt Jazz III. A tad larger in size and thickness, and not the smooth material where you hold it for better grip. I have some oversized Jazz III's and the Ultex. The XL Jazz III's are too big for me, and the Ultex don't have a meaty enough tone and wear quickly.

I have no qualms about getting the 30+ pack. I do intend to play for the next 20 years ;-)


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice comparison shot, I didn't realize the JP J3 is bigger than the regular J3, I think I'd like that. 

How do they compare to regular sized picks (i.e. could you take another pic  )?



Adeamus said:


> Now sorry about the blurry-cam shot of them. I took all these pictures with my cell phone that is on its dying legs. Anyway, you can see they are slightly larger then a normal dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2012)

Hopefully mine show up sometime soon. Although sometimes postage to Australia from the states is pretty slow. I want my JP3s!


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hers a shot of it in between a J3 and regular dunlop


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 11, 2012)

Much want!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2012)

Rich5150 said:


> Hers a shot of it in between a J3 and regular dunlop



Yup. Do want.


----------



## Powerslave214 (Oct 12, 2012)

They're exactly half way in size between a regular Jazz III and a Jazz III XL. Thickness is 1.5mm.


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my god. Gimme.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yooooooo! These are awesome. I've never really jelled with the standard Jazz IIIs. They were just a bit small for how I hold a pick. I've been all about the XLs for the last few months, but they just seem to lack the smallest bit of attack that I want. The Petrucci sig basically fixed every issue I had with the other two. They feel great in my hands, and they a really balanced, bright attack. I strongly recommend people give these a shot.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 14, 2012)

Now, if only they'd release them in a carbon fiber version.


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait till I get mine, great pic larrikin looks like these are gonna be perfect for me.


----------



## imprinted (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm intrigued. But will they replace the love I have for the Caparison Soilwork Plectrums? Tough call!


----------



## larry (Oct 14, 2012)

got mine friday and they're comfy.
the slight size difference does help,
but it isn't a massive breakthrough
for me. i still go back to my clear 
ultex jazz III's. i also expected the
bevel to have a more 3 dimensional
taper like the stubby jazz III.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 14, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Now, if only they'd release them in a carbon fiber version.




how about polished stainless steel


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone willing to part with a couple of these? I wanna take them for a test drive before I buy 36...(not to mention, $25 shipped for 36 picks seems like that shop in NY is taking advantage of being the only retailer with them in stock). I'd gladly pay for 6 if someone is willing.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 15, 2012)

SausageofPower said:


> Anyone willing to part with a couple of these? I wanna take them for a test drive before I buy 36...(not to mention, $25 shipped for 36 picks *seems like that shop in NY is taking advantage of being the only retailer with them in stock*). I'd gladly pay for 6 if someone is willing.



That's exactly what he's doing. I'll be picking these up from Strings and Beyond or Just Strings when they get them in stock. The price will likely be half of what this guy is charging people, or less.


----------



## nkri (Oct 15, 2012)

I also wanna try them before buying a 36-pack 
Anyone know when other places will have them in stock?


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 15, 2012)

nkri said:


> I also wanna try them before buying a 36-pack
> Anyone know when other places will have them in stock?



There's at least one vendor that comes up on google selling 6 packs. I assume most vendors will have them very soon.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 16, 2012)

Can some of you post links to where you're finding these picks? I'm not having ANY luck finding them.

EDIT: Disregard! Found them on the 'bay.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 16, 2012)

ebay:
Dunlop Ultex Jazz III John Petrucci Easy Glide Guitar Picks - 36 Pack | eBay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunlop 427PJP Picks - John Petrucci - 6/set | Spectrum Audio


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 16, 2012)

and another

DUNLOP 427PJP FLATPICK PACK - Elderly Instruments


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunlop Manufacturing 427PJP Picks, John Petrucci, 6/set | Full Compass


----------



## kcyrowolf (Oct 16, 2012)

For those in the UK, I have just emailed the Director at StringsDirect and they have been informed by Dunlop that they should expect to get these picks in stock in 2 weeks!

EDIT: I just received a second response from StringsDirect saying it will now be 6 weeks until they get them in stock...hurrah....


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 16, 2012)

Please note all of those sites basically will take orders but can't fulfill them yet. I'm sure they'll have them eventually, but for now no one actually has these picks save for the eBay gouging fest of a listing.


----------



## theo (Oct 16, 2012)

Got mine last night. They weren't like I thought they would be from the pictures. But they ARE very nice. That extra size and thickness makes them a lot easier to keep in my fingers, the polished end really glides past the strings, haven't tried them out with my guitar amplified yet though. I'll post my opinion once I have.


----------



## meambobbo (Oct 16, 2012)

as to claims of gouging and ripoffs, etc....whatever, don't buy them. i bought them and i'm happy to get them for the price. $20 isn't really that much in terms of guitar gear, and 36 picks will last me pretty much forever.

so nanny nanny boo boo, i got more JP picks than you, stick your head in doo doo


----------



## theo (Oct 16, 2012)

Considering that Jazz 3's are a dollar or more each in shops... This is pretty cheap in my opinion. I also love them.


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 17, 2012)

theo said:


> Considering that Jazz 3's are a dollar or more each in shops... This is pretty cheap in my opinion. I also love them.


 
Really? Wow, where the @#$! are you shopping? The average I'm seeing/used to paying is about $3.00 for a player's pack (read: 6 picks) and I've bought the 24 packs (of Ultex Jazz III's and Ultex 2.0's) for about $9-11. So, $25 for 36 sets off the "do I get lube with that?" alarm in my head.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Oct 17, 2012)

SausageofPower said:


> Really? Wow, where the @#$! are you shopping?


 
Welcome to Australia...


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got them in the mail today, only tried them for 5 minutes so far, but I do like them. For some reason I expected them to be thicker, but to me they feel about the same thickness as the regular JazzIIIs.
I definitely like them better than the black Ultex 2.0 JazzIIIs, but I'm not sure yet if I prefer these to the tortex JazzIIIs which have been my main picks for a few years now.


----------



## theo (Oct 17, 2012)

SausageofPower said:


> Really? Wow, where the @#$! are you shopping? The average I'm seeing/used to paying is about $3.00 for a player's pack (read: 6 picks) and I've bought the 24 packs (of Ultex Jazz III's and Ultex 2.0's) for about $9-11. So, $25 for 36 sets off the "do I get lube with that?" alarm in my head.



Everything is a LOT more expensive in Australia dude.


----------



## nkri (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally someone has em in stock:
Dunlop Ultex Jazz III John Petrucci Easy Glide Guitar Picks 1 50mm 6 Pack | eBay


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 18, 2012)

Same guy. Still not the best price in the world, but more reasonable.

*orders*


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 18, 2012)

nkri said:


> Finally someone has em in stock:
> Dunlop Ultex Jazz III John Petrucci Easy Glide Guitar Picks 1 50mm 6 Pack | eBay



Just bought a pack


----------



## MikeSweeney (Oct 19, 2012)

Long & McQuade - Dunlop John Petrucci Jazz III Ultex 1.5 (6 Pack)


----------



## theo (Oct 21, 2012)

After a few days with these I think I have found my new favourite pick.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 21, 2012)

MikeSweeney said:


> Long & McQuade - Dunlop John Petrucci Jazz III Ultex 1.5 (6 Pack)



thanx for that mate, gunna head to L&M tomorrow for a pack of these to try out


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine just arrived last night.

I haven't taken them for a spin yet, but will spend a couple hours tonight really putting them through their paces. Initial impressions are positive--nice looking and feeling pick. Slick playing surface with nicely beveled edges, and slightly grippy holding surface.

I never used the Jazz series of picks before, so this'll be new for me. However, I did use something with a similar shape: a Tortex Sharp that I hand-rounded slightly. A real pain-in-the-ass to do every time, but I've done that for years and years and years.

The JP picks are slightly smaller than those (which were a standard, full-sized pick with a sharp tip), but smaller is good. This size feels perfect, whereas my old picks were always a tad too large and would occasionally make the knuckle of my index finger raw if I played for very long.

Looking forward to trying these (and will hopefully never have to hand-shape picks again).

Pic of my old, hand-shaped Tortex Sharp picks (seriously, stop laughing) next to the JP model:


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 23, 2012)

Ordered mine last Thursday, got shipping confirmation info on Friday...still haven't even been received by USPS. 

Maybe they saw my comments about their prices and are withholding my picks! ;p


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been playing with these for almost two weeks, so I'm fairly used to them now. All I have to say is that these are by far my favorite pick...then again I'm also a JP fanboy.


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 24, 2012)

These are revolutionary, it only took me a few seconds to get used to the slight size difference but it's ALMOST perfect for leads and Riffs. I wish it was the tinniest bit smaller on the sides but for the most part I'm very impressed with these picks.


----------



## Astral Worm (Oct 24, 2012)

Best picks I have ever played with! Got mine a couple of days ago. They are a bit bigger then the Jazz IIIs but not as big as the Jazz III xls. I have been pick experimenting for the 30 years I have been playing guitar and im sticking to these for sure! Ill be ordering more next payday!.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm loving these as well. My new go to picks for sure right now. Thanks to Chad for hooking a brother up!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Yeah, I'm loving these as well. My new go to picks for sure right now. Thanks to Chad for hooking a brother up!



You're welcome. Gotta spread the love around since I'll never need all of these things.


----------



## edsped (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got mine from Full Compass. I mostly just bought them because I was curious and they were less than 3 bucks plus free shipping. I'm not a big fan of super slick picks and it's still a little thicker than I'd like but I actually like them a little more than I thought I would, the oversized jazz shape is always a plus.


----------



## SausageofPower (Oct 26, 2012)

Got mine yesterday finally. Great picks, I took them home and played for hours with them. I love how they glide through the strings. Also, the size and thickness seem perfect (that's what she said, womp womp). 

Overall, I'm happy with them and have no need for more expensive alternatives. Well done JP and Dunlop.


----------



## Powerslave214 (Oct 28, 2012)

As much as I was looking forward to those (I would have liked them to have been the exact same size as regular Jazz IIIs), I like the new Herco Joe Bonamassa Jazz IIIs better.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, I've been playing with these for about 12 hours now over the past few days... and I just don't think they're going to work for me. Despite having high hopes for them, they're just too small for me... as are most Jazz-style picks. Also, the tip is still just a TAD too rounded for me.

If the pick's body was bigger (about the same size as a standard pick), and the tip was just a hair sharper, these would probably be perfect for me. So far though, no dice. I find myself constantly missing notes, losing grip on the pick, and other technique-specific issues.

As soon as I revert back to my old picks, my technique comes back and all is right with the universe again. Obviously, the JP picks are not the problem. I've played with my old picks my entire life, and now I'm suddenly using something significantly different.

Not sure if I should keep trying to make the JP's work (I can tell they're excellent picks) until, months from now, my technique is finally back where it should be, or stick with my crusty old, hand-shaped ones.


----------



## TGN (Oct 29, 2012)

Ordered a pack of these now. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 29, 2012)

hell I think mine got lost in the mail...


----------



## nkri (Oct 29, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> hell I think mine got lost in the mail...



When did you order it? Mine took over a week to get here (shipping from NY to RI, even by USPS, usually takes no more than 2-3 days) and the tracking didn't get updated until the fourth or fifth day in transit.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 29, 2012)

I've now had a few days to play them. Uh, to avoid using too many abstract words, I'll just be succinct: not my thing. I don't get along well with them and I actually play worse with them. Must be a size thing.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 29, 2012)

nkri said:


> When did you order it? Mine took over a week to get here (shipping from NY to RI, even by USPS, usually takes no more than 2-3 days) and the tracking didn't get updated until the fourth or fifth day in transit.



yep fail,I ordered on the 12th.
order got lost,in the rush of everyone ordering.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 30, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> Well, I've been playing with these for about 12 hours now over the past few days... and I just don't think they're going to work for me. Despite having high hopes for them, they're just too small for me... as are most Jazz-style picks. Also, the tip is still just a TAD too rounded for me.
> 
> If the pick's body was bigger (about the same size as a standard pick), and the tip was just a hair sharper, these would probably be perfect for me. So far though, no dice. I find myself constantly missing notes, losing grip on the pick, and other technique-specific issues.
> 
> ...



What picks are you currently using that fit those criteria (I ask because that's basically the style of pick I'd like)


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 30, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> What picks are you currently using that fit those criteria (I ask because that's basically the style of pick I'd like)



Looks like the link to my pic in my earlier post (above) is broken. I showed the size comparison between my old, hand-shaped picks and the new JP's.

I buy 1.5mm Tortex Sharps and then use a file to round the tip into more of a Jazz shape. Here's a pic of one of them:







I'd like to stop doing this though, because hand-shaping a pick isn't ideal. Being human and all, there are slight variances from one pick to the next, which I feel affects my technique slightly. I just ordered a batch of the Dunlop Jazz III XL's. They're larger than a normal Jazz style pick, so I'm hoping they'll fit the bill.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 30, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> Looks like the link to my pic in my earlier post (above) is broken. I showed the size comparison between my old, hand-shaped picks and the new JP's.
> 
> I buy 1.5mm Tortex Sharps and then use a file to round the tip into more of a Jazz shape. Here's a pic of one of them:
> 
> ...



That does look fairly similar to the carve of the Black Fangs and T3.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 30, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> That does look fairly similar to the carve of the Black Fangs and T3.



Yeah, those are *CLOSE*... but not sharp enough. My pick hits the strings at about a 35-45 degree angle, so I need a very sharp tip to get a nice plucking (vs. a soft swooshing) sound.

I just haven't found anything quite sharp enough, and even the tips on Jazz-style picks are a little too rounded in that regard.

The one shown in my pic above started off much sharper, but has dulled after hours of playing. It'll be thrown away soon and I'll have to hand-shape another one.


----------



## edsped (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems like it'd be pretty easy to get that shape with a TIII. Just give each side a few quick swipes along some carpet, that should take most or all of the slight curve out of the edges and sharpen the tip a little more too.


----------



## Purelojik (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got mine and i think i have replaced my normal Tortex black jazz III's.

there's nothing spectacular here other than the ulex material which is something i like and the thickness which seems to be perfect. i like the edges more and playing across the strings is effortless I say effortless in the sense that its just the Right amount of resistance from the strings. I'll need to get another pick with the same thickness to see if its the pick itself or simply the size. Anyhow i dig these a lot. 

I got mine from the Axe palace (Thanks Nick!) along with some other goodies. Took only 3 days even with the storm. Now thats awesome.


----------



## edsped (Nov 2, 2012)

After spending a few days with these I'm surprised to say that I've actually been liking them quite a bit. They get a nice edge to them when they wear down which I wasn't expecting at all since the normal Ultex Jazz IIIs wear smoothly and the 2.0s start out rough but then become pretty slick when they get worn. The chirp doesn't seem too bad, the size is great, they look pretty cool, and it sounds and feels better than nylon. They're also AWESOME for pick scrapes.


----------



## geoffshreds (Nov 2, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> Yeah, those are *CLOSE*... but not sharp enough. My pick hits the strings at about a 35-45 degree angle, so I need a very sharp tip to get a nice plucking (vs. a soft swooshing) sound.
> 
> I just haven't found anything quite sharp enough, and even the tips on Jazz-style picks are a little too rounded in that regard.
> 
> The one shown in my pic above started off much sharper, but has dulled after hours of playing. It'll be thrown away soon and I'll have to hand-shape another one.



ever tried the tortex sharps? 
Dunlop Tortex Sharp Guitar Picks 1 Dozen | Musician&#39;s Friend
i love the tips on these, but standard size feels to big for me, so i prefer the jazz III size, if only they made a jazz III with a tip that sharp...


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 2, 2012)

geoffshreds said:


> ever tried the tortex sharps?
> Dunlop Tortex Sharp Guitar Picks 1 Dozen | Musician's Friend
> i love the tips on these, but standard size feels to big for me, so i prefer the jazz III size, if only they made a jazz III with a tip that sharp...



Heh, yeah, that's exactly what I use... then round the tip slightly into what you see above.


----------



## geoffshreds (Nov 2, 2012)

oh right on man. yeah the sharps are awesome. just can't get over the size though, feels like I'm picking with a book lol.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 5, 2012)

just got mine in the mail,interesting...


----------



## oniduder (Nov 6, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> just got mine in the mail,interesting...



where did you get them from, i can't seem to find them, i know i'm retarded, but this is ridiculous!, peace and regards

edit found them, i truly am stupid face


----------



## Kreml (Nov 6, 2012)

Just ordered a 6 pack from eBay to see what the fuzz was about 

I switch picks all the time, but i always end up going back to the Jazz III


----------



## Compton (Nov 6, 2012)

i fuckin love these things! the tip is amazing


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 6, 2012)

yea its a very very forgiving pick,I can play kinda sloppy and that tip covers it up.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 7, 2012)

Got mine the other day.... my new fave pick


----------



## wildchild (Nov 7, 2012)

how big are these picks?

same as normal jazz3s or XLs?


----------



## edsped (Nov 7, 2012)

wildchild said:


> how big are these picks?
> 
> same as normal jazz3s or XLs?


Right in between. They're the exact same size as a Black Ice pick, just a very slightly different shape.


----------



## wildchild (Nov 7, 2012)

Ive never tried the black ice pick so long as they are not as small as jazz3s I think Im gonna get some to try out 
btw has john gotten bigger or is it just the longer hair throwing me off


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 8, 2012)

wildchild said:


> how big are these picks?
> 
> same as normal jazz3s or XLs?



Here ya go. I don't have a non-XL Jazz III to show, but maybe this'll help:


----------



## jordanky (Nov 8, 2012)

Our store got an ass ton of them in yesterday, I'm heading in right now and will report back. I'm super excited to finally get these things!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Nov 8, 2012)

Do these only come in 1.5 mm?


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 8, 2012)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Do these only come in 1.5 mm?



I've never seen an option for thickness, so I'm about 99% sure there's only one. Maybe they'll offer other thicknesses in the future.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 9, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Our store got an ass ton of them in yesterday, I'm heading in right now and will report back. I'm super excited to finally get these things!



The verdict... I do not like them at all, not even a little bit. I have been using Eric Johnson Jazz III's since they came out (an easy three years or so) and the past few months I've been playing some with Pickboy Carbon Nylon's. The JP picks, in my opinion, are too slick, I kept dropping them at practice tonight. Also, they are just a bit bigger than a standard Jazz pick, but that combined with the slick aspect made holding onto and playing with the thing awkward. YMMV, but I probably will just give mine away.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 9, 2012)

i like the size, but i prefer the grip of the carbon fiber whatever picks jazz III, they berry berry nice to me, although the attack on the jp's are pretty good and such the other picks i use seem to fit me a bit better, 

(*worthless post is worthless*)

ps honestly worth a try though i think,


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Nov 10, 2012)

Got mine. Having an adjustment period still. Big pick.


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Nov 26, 2012)

Well adjusted. Definitely the pick for me!


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to encourage some of you more adventurous types to consider these and compare to the JP picks. I picked one up at a festival and it's a great pick. They tend to stick to your fingers as it heats up. I am actually fairly impressed with them.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 26, 2012)

just got a dozen of em. The tip is actually pretty nice, but the grip is horrible. Even with the extra gripping surface, the tiny JP shield logo doesn't provide near enough grip. After 10 -15 mins of play, my thumb starts to get slippery and i notice myself adjusting the pick over and over. The regular ultex Jazz III isn't nearly as bad, and the carbon max grip doesn't slip at all.

If this pick had the max grip texture, I'd be happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## hera666 (Dec 6, 2012)

hello, I took a photo so people can compare them in size kind of, the pic is low quality. 
the petrucci one is below the red XL. i just got them 2 days ago and right now i don't like them that much cause of the thickness and the grip but i'll try them some more


----------



## sleepy502 (Dec 6, 2012)

Got a pack a week or so ago. Had to order it in.

They play amazing but man that grip is hard to get used to, not sure if i ever will.


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 7, 2012)

Definitely with the general consensus of these bad boys, they're amazing! I think I've found "my" pick, which has returned me to the Jazz family!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a tip. It's a pain in the ass but it makes these picks 100x more bearable grip wise. 

I call them "Speed Holes". Serioiusly, try it out. I love the pick i did this to, but still hate the others.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 7, 2012)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Here's a tip. It's a pain in the ass but it makes these picks 100x more bearable grip wise.
> 
> I call them "Speed Holes". Serioiusly, try it out. I love the pick i did this to, but still hate the others.


 
Looks great . Sort of emulates what the max-grip surface does I'd imagine.





Surely they'll make them more max-grippy in short order. It really seems like they try to phase products in systematically, when they couyld just give you the best from the start lol.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 7, 2012)

Max grip is better, but I like the sound of the ultex, and the slightly larger gripping surface. Not a HUGE difference, but it's there. These picks SHOULD have been max gripped from the get-go, and we should have had a max grip ultex the second max grip was announced, but ya know. 

ultex 2.0 is utter garbage BTW. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got mine in today. It's exactly like John describes it in the Dunlop video; feels like a (slightly larger) Jazz III but sounds like an Ultex. It's basically a mashup up my 2 favorite picks.


----------



## Andii (Dec 13, 2012)

My main attraction to the Jazz III originally was the material's resistance to wear vs. ultex picks. I just fell in love with the shape along the way, so this is a no go for me.


----------



## redstone (Dec 13, 2012)

The perfect pick already existed .. 551 JZ heavy ! But it's not very forgiving .. the better you are, the better it feels.


----------

